# L'age de l'Amok :D



## macinside (25 Juillet 2009)

Sachant que l'on nous sommes sur un bateau en pleine croisière, que bobby and co de la horde sont en fond de soute pour faire tourner le bouzin, que Angie, Lumai et Mariestockholm font de la bronzette sur le pont, que bassman a tendu une ligne a l'arriere pour chopé du nioub, que Wallace27 est enfermer dans sa cabine pour causse de grippe méxicaine et Pascalformac ramme en salle de balle sur des sujets technique ... Quel est l'age de l'Amok  ?


----------



## jugnin (25 Juillet 2009)

Mais qui lui a encore enlevé sa camisole ? C'est dangereux, nom de dieu !


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2009)

C'est un fake: y'a moins de faute d'orthographe que de mots et la syntaxe est intelligible.


----------



## rigolpazavexa (25 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Sachant que l'on nous sommes sur un bateau en pleine croisière, que bobby and co de la horde sont en fond de soute pour faire tourner le bouzin, que Angie, Lumai et Mariestockholm font de la bronzette sur le pont, que bassman a tendu une ligne a l'arriere pour chopé du nioub, que Wallace27 est enfermer dans sa cabine pour causse de grippe méxicaine et Pascalformac ramme en salle de balle sur des sujets technique ... Quel est l'age de l'Amok  ?



Bonjour

On peut chercher, mais il faudrait être plus précis.
Quel aspect de sa complexe personnalité doit être daté? Son dualisme est-il seulement constitué d'entités du même âge ?

et surtout :

Peut-on utiliser le carbone 14 ?  

je file vite fait.

JM


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Sachant que l'on nous sommes sur un bateau en pleine croisière, que bobby and co de la horde sont en fond de soute pour faire tourner le bouzin, que Angie, Lumai et Mariestockholm font de la bronzette sur le pont, que bassman a tendu une ligne a l'arriere pour chopé du nioub, que Wallace27 est enfermer dans sa cabine pour causse de grippe méxicaine et Pascalformac ramme en salle de balle sur des sujets technique ...


Et que macinside est en train de filer vers le fond avec 20 brasses de chaîne aux pieds... 





macinside a dit:


> Quel est l'age de l'Amok  ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2009)

Docteur Carter! On est en train de le perdre! :hosto: :modo:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Docteur Carter! On est en train de le perdre! :hosto: :modo:



Enfermez-le dans les toilettes avec un appareil photo, sinon nous allons le perdre !


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2009)

j'ai toujours pas l'age de l'amok


----------



## ben206stras (25 Juillet 2009)

C'est à combien de centaines ou dizaines d'années près ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Sachant que l'on nous sommes sur un bateau en pleine croisière, que bobby and co de la horde sont en fond de soute pour faire tourner le bouzin, que Angie, Lumai et Mariestockholm font de la bronzette sur le pont, que bassman a tendu une ligne a l'arriere pour chopé du nioub, que Wallace27 est enfermer dans sa cabine pour causse de grippe méxicaine et Pascalformac ramme en salle de balle sur des sujets technique ...





tirhum a dit:


> *Et que macinside est en train de filer vers le fond avec 20 brasses de chaîne aux pieds...*





macinside a dit:


> Quel est l'age de l'Amok  ?





macinside a dit:


> j'ai toujours pas l'age de l'amok


Gnagnagna...
Mackie est paré à l'envol...


----------



## ben206stras (25 Juillet 2009)

Un coup de... main pour le balancer par dessus bord ? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai toujours pas l'age de l'amok



On a le même âge, la vioque et moi... :style:


----------



## ben206stras (25 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On a le même âge, la vioque et moi... :style:



Et ça fait beaucoup beaucoup d'années ? Ou bien pas tant que ça ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2009)

macinside
tu as posté ca depuis le Lou pascalou en grignotant la planche mixte avec bieres?
tu sais bien  le cocktail  bières + fromage et toi....
( y a des photos qui trainent...)
et on t'a déjà dit que y a d'autres moyens de fasciner une jeune fille  que de poster en direct 
genre _regarde , ch'suis modo et attends j'vais poster  une bombe , et même pas peur _

( essaye plutôt la technique _ je t'ai trouvé un ipod à prix d'ami_ , ca tu sais  très bien faire ...)


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On a le même âge, la vioque et moi... :style:



Ils se sont fait Edith Piaf à deux... les dégueulasses...


----------



## kisbizz (25 Juillet 2009)

sachant qu'il est presque dégarni , qu'il marche avec un deambulateur , qu' il aime les pâtes très cuites ,  et que surtout il n'est pas sur le pont faire bronzette (d'ailleur il est où ? ) avec des jolies filles ..... bah, pas tres jeune non ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> sachant qu'il est presque dégarni , qu'il marche avec un deambulateur , qu' il aime les pâtes très cuites ,  et que surtout il n'est pas sur le pont faire bronzette (d'ailleur il est où ? ) avec des jolies filles ..... bah, pas tres jeune non ?


et dire que y en a qui supportent pas les pâtes pas assez cuites


----------



## kisbizz (25 Juillet 2009)

'nfoiré :

comment oses tu devoiler mes secrets ? 

de toutes façon le sujet c'est l'amok et pas les pates


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juillet 2009)

Mackie ? T'as enfin activé le correcteur orthographique ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> de toutes façon le sujet c'est l'amok et pas les pates



Cela dit, ce n'est pas parce que les Italiens ont décidé de manger leurs pâtes pas assez cuites (al dente) qu'il faut que tout le monde fasse pareil.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juillet 2009)

Sinon, pour en revenir à l'âge de Lamoque, il est plus vieux que moi


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> de toutes façon le sujet c'est l'amok et pas les pates



Nan, le sujet c'est le néant, le vide sidéral.
Le contenu de vos boites crâniennes quoi.


----------



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Gnagnagna...
> Mackie est paré à l'envol...
> 
> [IMG]nageur de combat[/IMG]





Les pieds dans un bloc de béton, c'est plus sûr






 Ze m'en fout z'ai mon iphone


​


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2009)

C'est Grug à gauche ?  Il a l'air d'avoir faim :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2009)

bande de vilains   personne n'a trouvé l'age de l'amok


----------



## Romuald (25 Juillet 2009)

Environ et quelques.

Paut-être un peu plus, peut-être un peu moins.

A peu de choses près.


----------



## rigolpazavexa (25 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> bande de vilains   personne n'a trouvé l'age de l'amok



On ne m'a pas autorisé l'usage du carbone 14


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan, le sujet c'est le néant, le vide sidéral.
> Le contenu de vos boites crâniennes quoi.



Bien qu'élevé dans une tradition protestante interdisant ce genre de jugement, je ne peux qu'être entièrement d'accord avec JP... surtout pour les boites crâniennes...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h51 ----------




rigolpazavexa a dit:


> On ne m'a pas autorisé l'usage du carbone 14



De toute façon tu ne sais pas ce que c'est...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Juillet 2009)

Un Mackie à la mer !


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2009)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Un Mackie à la mer !



juste un picon bière  mais cela ne donne toujours pas l'âge de l'amok


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2009)

On s'en fout.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2009)

De toutes façons, le susnommé ne s'est même pas encore manifesté... C'est dire... 


Notre pauvre Jean Pascal Amadeus De la Moque, doit être bien las de devoir se taper la lecture de tout ceci...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2009)

Ah.
Bon.
Super.
C'est donc là.


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2009)

Quand j'ai vu l'auteur du fil, j'ai de suite compris.


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> De toutes façons, le susnommé ne s'est même pas encore manifesté... C'est dire...



Que dire...
De plus je ne peux pas jouer, ce serait tricher ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h56 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> on t'a déjà dit que y a d'autres moyens de fasciner une jeune fille  que de poster en direct
> genre _regarde , ch'suis modo et attends j'vais poster  une bombe , et même pas peur _




Je pense plutôt que le squonce se vante en prétextant qu'il me connait !


----------



## r e m y (27 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Sachant que l'on nous sommes sur un bateau en pleine croisière, que bobby and co de la horde sont en fond de soute pour faire tourner le bouzin, que Angie, Lumai et Mariestockholm font de la bronzette sur le pont, que bassman a tendu une ligne a l'arriere pour chopé du nioub, que Wallace27 est enfermer dans sa cabine pour causse de grippe méxicaine et Pascalformac ramme en salle de balle sur des sujets technique ... Quel est l'age de l'Amok  ?



Pratiquement pas une faute d'orthographe.... Mackie aurait-il un nègre pour rédiger ses contributions MacGéenne? 

[Edité] Mince... avec mon déambulateur j'arrive toujours en retard et je balance une vanne qu'au moins 10 de mes congénères d'hospice ont déjà faite! 

Bon ben pendant que j'suis là, pour pas être venu pour rien.... j'en profite pour prendre des nouvells de Wallace! Toujours enfermé pour cause de grippe?

Vous avez vérifié que c'est bien une banale H1N1? et pas une mutation à base de grippe porcine et grippe aviaire cumulée.... il parait que c'est un risque important pour une grand partie de l'humanité cette mutuation.

Imaginez! la grippe du *co*chon qui mute avec la grippe du ca*nard*! les spécialistes lui ont déjà trouvé un nom....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> (...) Quel est l'age de l'Amok  ?


Fastoche, c'est écrit :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Pratiquement pas une faute d'orthographe.... Mackie aurait-il un nègre pour rédiger ses contributions MacGéenne?



Non non non... Mackie apprend... Lentement, mais il apprend...

Gniak gniak gniak!


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2009)

La seule chose positive de ce sujet est que je me retrouve capitaine du rafiot. C'est a dire que j'ai un droit absolu et quasi divin sur tout ce qui se trouve à bord.
Je vais aller faire un tour sur le pont, tiens...


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2009)

Si tu cherches mado, tu as mieux fait de fouiller la cale&#8230;


----------



## r e m y (27 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Si tu cherches mado, tu as mieux fait de fouiller la cale



Je suis sûr qu'une contrepeterie se cache dans cette phrase... mais j'ai toujours été nul en contrepeterie!


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juillet 2009)

Faler la couille ? çà veut rien dire


----------



## Romuald (27 Juillet 2009)

Caler la fouille, un peu plus ? :mouais:


----------



## rigolpazavexa (27 Juillet 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Caler la fouille, un peu plus ? :mouais:



le produit des fouilles dans des caisses ?
C'est un truc d'archéologue, pas de marin.

bon vent
JM


----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2009)

Ferrées, les caisses


----------



## rigolpazavexa (28 Juillet 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Ferrées, les caisses



J'enlève "bon vent".
A cause de l'acoustique.


----------



## ben206stras (28 Juillet 2009)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> J'enlève "bon vent".
> A cause de l'acoustique.


 
Surtout en archéologie, c'est... perturbant :rateau:


----------



## rigolpazavexa (28 Juillet 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Surtout en archéologie, c'est... perturbant :rateau:



T'es trop délicat. :love:


----------



## Nephou (28 Juillet 2009)

Un peu de lecture&#8230; merci de revenir uniquement une fois tout parcouru  ne me remerciez pas : c&#8217;est pour la grandeur de la Langue française&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> La seule chose positive de ce sujet est que je me retrouve capitaine du rafiot. C'est a dire que j'ai un droit absolu et quasi divin sur tout ce qui se trouve à bord.
> Je vais aller faire un tour sur le pont, tiens...


----------



## silvio (28 Juillet 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Un peu de lecture merci de revenir uniquement une fois tout parcouru  ne me remerciez pas : cest pour la grandeur de la Langue française



Sinon, c'est facile : Lamoque, il a le même âge que moi


----------



## Bassman (28 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Sinon, c'est facile : Lamoque, il a le même âge que moi



Ah ouais, c'est à dire vieux alors


----------



## silvio (28 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ouais, c'est à dire vieux alors


Non, non : on a tous nos cheveux et le chibre au vent (enfn jespère que je ne m'avance pas. Mr Violet confirmera)


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Sinon, c'est facile : Lamoque, il a le même âge que moi


D'toute façon, c'est un gros naze...
Pis ses photos... 
Chaque fois que j'en vois une, je manque de perdre un il !... 
Ces couleurs qui piquent, mais qui piquent !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Non, non : on a tous nos cheveux et le chibre au vent (enfn jespère que je ne m'avance pas. Mr Violet confirmera)



Fais gaffe si tu fais du vélo


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On a le même âge, la vioque et moi... :style:



à 2 jours près le Mok a 10 ans de plus que moi*et comme ça fait 10 ans qu'il traine dans les parages*


----------



## silvio (28 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Fais gaffe si tu fais du vélo


cela permet aux jeunes filles de s'assoir .... 
bon ->


----------



## kisbizz (28 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> D'toute façon, c'est un gros naze...
> Pis ses photos...
> Chaque fois que j'en vois une, je manque de perdre un il !...
> *Ces couleurs qui piquent, mais qui piquent* !...



bleu c'est beau


----------



## Amok (28 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Non, non : on a tous nos cheveux et le chibre au vent (enfn jespère que je ne m'avance pas. Mr Violet confirmera)



Je confirme, oui ! (bien qu'ayant environ 3 mois de plus que toi !)



tirhum a dit:


> D'toute façon, c'est un gros naze...
> Pis ses photos...
> Chaque fois que j'en vois une, je manque de perdre un &#339;il !...
> Ces couleurs qui piquent, mais qui piquent !...



Un jour tu t'acheteras un bon écran. Et ce jour là, n'oublies pas de faire une recherche avec les mots "calibrer + écran" 



alèm a dit:


> à 2 jours près le Mok a 10 ans de plus que moi&#8230;*et comme ça fait 10 ans qu'il traine dans les parages&#8230;*



Ca veut dire que j'ai dix ans de conneries d'avance sur toi ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h22 ----------




kisbizz a dit:


> bleu c'est beau



Bah justement : tourne toi, affale tes voiles et regarde la mer, je m'occupe du reste !  :love:


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Un jour tu t'acheteras un bon écran. Et ce jour là, n'oublies pas de faire une recherche avec les mots "calibrer + écran"


Ben voilà !...
Tu deviens raisonnable, en te mettant au N&B !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben voilà !...
> Tu deviens raisonnable, en te mettant au N&B !...



Parce que tu les vois comment les nonnes d'habitude ? En rouge ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Parce que tu le vois comment les nones d'habitude ?


 
Habillés de vêtements bigarés, un bandeau dans les cheveux et de petites lunettes rondes teintées.
Peace.


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Parce que tu les vois comment les nones d'habitude ? En rouge ?


Nones ou nonnes ?!...
Pasqque y'en a qui se voient et d'autres qui s'écoutent...
Enfin on peut aussi écouter celles qui se voient...
Et voir celles qui s'écoutent...
Ou l'inverse, chais plus... 


ÉDIT : Tss, tss...
Pas beau d'éditer !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Habillés de vêtements bigarés, un bandeau dans les cheveux et de petites lunettes rondes teintées.
> Peace.



Au moins tu les vois habillées


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Habillés de vêtements bigarés, un bandeau dans les cheveux et de petites lunettes rondes teintées.
> Peace.


Voilà !... 
Bonjour Madame (ou Mademoiselle)....


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Nones ou nonnes ?!...
> Pasqque y'en a qui se voient et d'autres qui s'écoutent...
> Enfin on peut aussi écouter celles qui se voient...
> Et voir celles qui s'écoutent...
> Ou l'inverse, chais plus...



C'est Ponk qui ne suit pas !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

Mais c'est l'irruption de Amoko Ono, une fois encore, qui fera imploser les Beapples !


----------



## silvio (28 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je confirme, oui ! (bien qu'ayant environ 3 mois de plus que toi !)


J'avais lu 3 cms
Vantard ! 



tirhum a dit:


> Ben voilà !...
> Tu deviens raisonnable, en te mettant au N&B !...


N&B ou couleur, si je m'en réfère aux derniers posts dans le fil photo, il a été touché par la Grâce
Bientôt canonisé ?  

quoi il faut qu'il soit mort ? ben c'est pas l'cas ?


----------



## Bassman (28 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> J'avais lu 3 cms
> Vantard !
> 
> 
> ...



Non avant il passe un WE chez Biblarelou


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Non avant il passe un WE chez Biblarelou


Hop !...
Et une extrême-onction, une !...


----------



## silvio (28 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Hop !...
> Et une extrême-onction, une !...


c'est un peu comme  la vaseline ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> c'est un peu comme  la vaseline ?


Si on veut...
Il va se faire oindre...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Si on veut...
> Il va se faire oindre...



partout


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> partout


Et par Babybel, encore !...
C'est dégueulasse !...


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2009)

aCLR a dit:


>



on a toujours pas l'âge du capitaine


----------



## kisbizz (28 Juillet 2009)

oui, mais si je cafte le sujet va être fermé


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Si tu cherches mado, tu as mieux fait de fouiller la cale



c'est pas l'amok de cadix qui a les yeux de velour ? ou l'amok c/o cadix a échouer en bretagne ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2009)

Je reste toujours étonné de la longévité de ce genre de sujet... on ferme des sujets qui polémique qui ont au moins le mérite de l'être...

Là, y a rien... et ça dure... un genre d'inertie bizarre... comme un super tanker sur son erre... sauf que le tanker il a actionné un moteur à un moment... là rien...

On a peut être découvert un truc...

ça marche tout seul...

Bon c'est vrai que ça sert à rien... mais ça marche tout seul...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2009)

Le vide comme énergie pour le mouvement perpétuel. Fallait y penser! 
T'es un génie sonny!


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est pas l'amok de cadix qui a les yeux de velour ? ou l'amok c/o cadix a échouer en bretagne ?



la preuve que ça fait dix ans : Mackie recycle mes blagues de 2001 Mackie a aussi 10 ans de retard sur tout le monde ! même sur son âge mental !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2009)

alèm a dit:


> MackMackie a aussi 10 ans de retard sur tout le monde ! même sur son âge mental !


Quoi? il a 13 ans!?


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Je reste toujours étonné de la longévité de ce genre de sujet... on ferme des sujets qui polémique qui ont au moins le mérite de l'être...
> 
> Là, y a rien... et ça dure... un genre d'inertie bizarre... comme un super tanker sur son erre... sauf que le tanker il a actionné un moteur à un moment... là rien...
> 
> ...



Oh, tu sais, dès que l'on parle de moi...  :love:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Je reste toujours étonné de la longévité de ce genre de sujet... on ferme des sujets qui polémique qui ont au moins le mérite de l'être...
> 
> Là, y a rien... et ça dure... un genre d'inertie bizarre... comme un super tanker sur son erre... sauf que le tanker il a actionné un moteur à un moment... là rien...
> 
> ...



Exactement Sonny, et le pire, c'est que je me souvient des fils ineptes ouvert par mackie :sick:


----------



## Lalla (1 Août 2009)

Hé l'Amok, je ne sais pas comment tu as tenu le coup jusque là !
Je parle du fil, donc...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2009)

Lalla a dit:


> Je parle...



Dommage...


----------

